# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  الملك يتابع تمرينا تعبويا لقوات الدرك

## معاذ ملحم

جلالة الملك يتابع تمرينا تعبويا لقوات الدرك

155573.jpg


تابع جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أمس تمريناً تعبوياً أمنياً نفذته تشكيلات المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك، حيث أشاد
جلالة القائد الأعلى بالمستوى المتميز للمهارات والتطبيقات العملية الميدانية التي نفذها منتسبو قوات الدرك وبالمهارة العالية والدقة التي يتمتعون بها.
وألقى المدير العام لقوات الدرك اللواء الركن توفيق الطوالبة كلمة أكد فيها أن قوات الدرك خطت خطوات كبيرة بدعم جلالة القائد الأعلى نحو التطوير والتحديث في مختلف مجالات العمل الأمني، وهي سائرة قدماً نحو مزيد من الإنجازات والانفتاح والتعاون المحلي والإقليمي والدولي لبلورة مفهوم الأمن الشامل.


وأكد الطوالبة أن تحقيق ذلك يتطلب تضافر جميع الجهود لتوفير بيئة أمنية سليمة تسمح بالتنمية المستدامة والحياة الحرة الكريمة في جو تسوده العدالة والمساواة في الحقوق والواجبات والتساوي أمام القانون.


واشتمل التمرين على تطبيقات في الرمايات المختلفة، وحراسة الشخصيات، والتعامل مع الأشخاص الخطرين، وبعض المهارات المستخدمة في قوات الدرك عكست المستوى المتقدم الذي وصلت إليه قوات الدرك، وقدرتها على التعامل مع مختلف الظروف والتحديات الأمنية التي يمكن أن تواجهها أثناء تنفيذها للواجبات الموكولة إليها.
وحضر التمرين عدد كبير من ضباط وضباط صف وأفراد قوات الدرك.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> جلالة الملك يتابع تمرينا تعبويا لقوات الدرك
> 
> 155573.jpg
> 
> 
> تابع جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أمس تمريناً تعبوياً أمنياً نفذته تشكيلات المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك، حيث أشاد
> جلالة القائد الأعلى بالمستوى المتميز للمهارات والتطبيقات العملية الميدانية التي نفذها منتسبو قوات الدرك وبالمهارة العالية والدقة التي يتمتعون بها.
> وألقى المدير العام لقوات الدرك اللواء الركن توفيق الطوالبة كلمة أكد فيها أن قوات الدرك خطت خطوات كبيرة بدعم جلالة القائد الأعلى نحو التطوير والتحديث في مختلف مجالات العمل الأمني، وهي سائرة قدماً نحو مزيد من الإنجازات والانفتاح والتعاون المحلي والإقليمي والدولي لبلورة مفهوم الأمن الشامل.
> 
> ...





كبير يا معاذ يسلمو يا كبير ....................................... شيخ من يومك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حيو سيدنا حيوه .. والاردن ما في زيوه  :Smile: 

اللهم إحفظ بلدنا آمناً مطمئناً سخاءاً رخاءاً 
وأجنبه الفتن ؛ ما ظهر منها وما بطن 

معاذ مشكور على المتابعة  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*الله يحماه لسيدنا*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الله يحميه من شر بني ادم ..

يعطيك العافيه معاذ*

----------


## shams spring

*الله يحميه يا رب ... ويعطيه الف الف عافية ^_^*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكركم جميعا على المشاركة وعلى التفاعل الطيب مع هذا الموضوع 

حمى الله الأردن الغالي .. تحت ظل الراية الهاشمية الحكيمة . 

دمتم بود

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*معاذ

مشكور على هذا الخبر حمى الله الوطن وملك الوطن
سلمت يداك 
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سلمت اناملك على هذه المشاركة الجميلة منك .. :Cgiving:

----------


## دموع الغصون

قوات الدرك الأردنية حجزت لنفسها مكانة مميزة على جميع الميادين وتدريباتها و انجازاتهم أكبر شاهد على تميزهم ، الله يديم جلالة الملك و القوات المسلحة الأردنية بجميع تفرعاتها و أقسامها ، كلنا فخر بنشامى الوطن ، معاذ أبدعت بكل ما تقدمه بباقتك المميزة من المواضيع الوطنية .

----------

